# my new blue pup halle



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

here is my new pup halle her bloodline is razor edge shes papered an all she is 11 months old sh will be 1yr old aug. 8th everbody says shes a big female lol tell me what yall think


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is beautiful. I'm not sure if I understand the post is she 11yrs old?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Halle is a big girl and pretty too! That tongue itself must weigh 10-12 lbs. HAHA! Take care of her and she'll take care of you


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What a lovely girl! That is a big tongue, I bet she can get your whole face slobbered with 1 swipe lol.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

thats a huge dog!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Adison said:


> here is my new pup halle her bloodline is razor edge shes papered an all she is 11 months old sh will be 1yr old aug. 8th everbody says shes a big female lol tell me what yall think


She's a pretty gal!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

She is a really nice size for her age. I have a Razors Edge Male that is right at about 10 months, and based on your pics, He is about her size, But his chest isn't as broad yet. 
Beautiful pup!


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

ya she is huge guys and ima breed her on her second heat with a solid black razors edge male thx for the comments ill keep yall updated


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Just curious.Why are you going to breed her?


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

im going to breed her because i have a bunch of people wanting some puppies out of her litter because of her size.. and i would love to have a male puppie from her litter.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh wow. That is not a good reason to breed.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

looks like a camelot dog, she is really cute. how is her temperament and stats?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm with dixie and brandi here... byb is the reason this breed is not what it should be and why so many die or end up in shelters.... do some homework! And see what real breeding is about... but JMO! I don't agree with breeding a dog that is not quality to the standard, titled in confo AND working titles, as well as temperment titles.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Adison said:


> ya she is huge guys and ima breed her on her second heat with a solid black razors edge male thx for the comments ill keep yall updated


I totally missed this lol

:hammer:

Let's forget about real health testing, working titles, structural evalutions and temperament testing.

Let's put it all that aside, can you seriously believe that if this dog has 10 puppies you are going to be able to find 10 responsible homes that will be able to afford to feed, take care of, socialize, invest in training for duration of that dog's life which will be in the 10-15 years ?


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

I mean im goin to breed her because i want to i care about both of my dogs an no random person is going to get a puppy from my litter. Im going to take pride into breeding her an i plan on doing it for a while cause it has always been my dream.. an her temperment she is very engergetic an loves play..


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I totally missed this lol
> 
> :hammer:
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Adison said:


> I mean im goin to breed her because i want to i care about both of my dogs an no random person is going to get a puppy from my litter. Im going to take pride into breeding her an i plan on doing it for a while cause it has always been my dream.. an her temperment she is very engergetic an loves play..


1) you care about both of your dogs so you want to breed her?
2)No random person is going to get a puppy from you? really tell me where you are going to find 10-12 people that are financially stable and knowledgeable about the breed that will be providing 12-15 years of food and shelter for your pups?
3) So pride is what driving you to become a backyard breeder? it sure as heck is not money because ultrasounds, vet check ups, wormings, vaccinations or birth complications can run quite a lot of money

4) your analysis of her temperament is that at 10 months old when she is no where near maturity you are claiming she has a great temperament because she is energetic and loves to play?

I think you need to go to your local shelter and take a look at all thehomeless pitbulls that are hoping to find a home. You are going to add another 10-100 dogs that database. You have no business breeding, leave it to people that have done it for many decades. Your dog is cute and all but it doesn't grant it to be a breed worth specimen.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

look at how many homeless pitbulls are in NJ in a hundred mile radius, do a dog search in your state and see how many there are. Do you really want to add more to the mix?


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> look at how many homeless pitbulls are in NJ in a hundred mile radius, do a dog search in your state and see how many there are. Do you really want to add more to the mix?


:goodpost:


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh man... the ignorance of some people is just amazing.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Oh man... the ignorance of some people is just amazing.


I couldnt agree with you more.

I just don't understand.

When owning this breed there should be a mandatory spay and neuter law(or something) for people like this to prevent the poor unwanted apbts in shelters everywhere.

You should have a license to breed this beautiful animal.

You have to realize, you are only adding on to the problem.

Regardless of what we say, she will still probably breed her.
That's the heartbreaking part.


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

wow thats crazy i didnt know everyone was going to jump on my back about breeding MY dog..an make me feellike a complete dumb***.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

we are not trying to make you feel bad simply advise you we CARE about this breed which is why we have are own little community here, and because we care we will tell you how irresponsible it is to breed ANY DOG but especially a pit because of looks or simply because you want one of her pups.

PLEASE PLEASE leave breeding to the professionals

remember we each have fought to simply keep this breed in our cities to be able keep them as our pets and it is byb and irresponsible owners that make it so hard and help the people that fight just as hard to take our beloved pet away from us.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Aireal said:


> we are not trying to make you feel bad simply advise you we CARE about this breed which is why we have are own little community here, and because we care we will tell you how irresponsible it is to breed ANY DOG but especially a pit because of looks or simply because you want one of her pups.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE leave breeding to the professionals
> 
> remember we each have fought to simply keep this breed in our cities to be able keep them as our pets and it is byb and irresponsible owners that make it so hard and help the people that fight just as hard to take our beloved pet away from us.


:goodpost:


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

she had 12 puppies  lots of blues some nice blue brindles an some jet blacks ill get better pics they waas born 2 days ago


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Where's Will and his popcorn when I need it!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

*shakes head*

Wow.. so you really went ahead and had it done. That's sad. I pity those poor pups. I'd say at least 8-9 of them end up in a shelter within the first year.

GREAT JOB! You've really done so well for the breed.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That's ridiculous! You bred a very young bitch because it was big and blue. You’re a typical Back Yard Breeding genius!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> That's ridiculous! *You breed a very young bitch because it was big and blue. You're a typical Back Yard Breeding genius!!!*!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
:hammer::hammer:<---- hit the nail right on the head with that hammer there EF.

Amazing that he actually came back boasting of this breeding.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Adison said:


> she had 12 puppies  lots of blues some nice blue brindles an some jet blacks ill get better pics they waas born 2 days ago


So ummm are you planning to keep them all? Show them all? Are they registered? what do you plan on doing with all those pups now? Sounds like you had some good advice prior to this taking place and you went ahead and bred her anyway what reason did you breed her if you don't mind me asking besides that fact that she's your dog and can do it ? What are your plans for these pups? And how old is the dam?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sadie said:


> So ummm are you planning to keep them all? Show them all? Are they registered? what do you plan on doing with all those pups now? Sounds like you had some good advice prior to this taking place and you went ahead and bred her anyway *what reason did you breed her if you don't mind me asking* besides that fact that she's your dog and can do it ? What are your plans for these pups? And how old is the dam?





Adison said:


> *im going to breed her because i have a bunch of people wanting some puppies out of her litter because of her size.. and i would love to have a male puppie from her litte*r.


Here's the reason, Sadie. :hammer::flush:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Here's the reason, Sadie. :hammer::flush:


Oh lovely ... So you came back here to tell us you bred this dog because? You want to peddle pups off on this forum? Or just to confirm to us all the fact that your a BYB who care's nothing about the breed and hasn't learned a darn thing yet? I have no sympathy for people like you ... People like yourself are the reason why we have so many mentally unstable disfigured mutt's in shelters and on the streets your a product of stupidity and ignorance and it's a sad day in the world when anyone with 2 dogs can breed irresponsibly and not be held liable for it. I can't even look at this thread anymore it sickens me. And I can't even imagine the type of owner's they will go to based on your breeding practices I am sure they will end up in the hands of people who won't take care of them properly. I want to breed her because she's big and blue what a joke!


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Oh lovely ... So you came back here to tell us you bred this dog because? You want to peddle pups off on this forum? Or just to confirm to us all the fact that your a BYB who care's nothing about the breed and hasn't learned a darn thing yet? I have no sympathy for people like you ... People like yourself are the reason why we have so many mentally unstable disfigured mutt's in shelters and on the streets your a product of stupidity and ignorance and it's a sad day in the world when anyone with 2 dogs can breed irresponsibly and not be held liable for it. I can't even look at this thread anymore it sickens me. And I can't even imagine the type of owner's they will go to based on your breeding practices I am sure they will end up in the hands of people who won't take care of them properly. I want to breed her because she's big and blue what a joke!


First off i didnt say anything about "peddling" the dogs off on here nice try tho. I have the right to do what ever i want with my dog. Who said i was goin to sell my dogs to just anybody because i damn sure didnt. I will know every single person these dogs go to and make sure they go to a good home no young kids are getting my dogs.. and if the people that want a puppy do not meet my standards then i will simply keep my puppies it doesnt make a difference to me. I have plenty of acres out side for them a big dog pen. So if i need to keep them i will.. I'm not in a big rush to sell these puppies idc about the money ive always wanted to breed dogs an have loved pitbulls since i was a kid an i am going to do so..


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow just wow :flush: 

why are you even here you knew our option of this breeding before you did it, you obviously don't care about your dog or the breed :hammer: but seriously WHY ARE YOU HERE!?! 

a proud BYB... wow


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Adison said:


> First off i didnt say anything about "peddling" the dogs off on here nice try tho. I have the right to do what ever i want with my dog. Who the hell are you to tell me im stupid an ignorant you definately do not know me at all, so you can go on with your smart ass remarks. Who said i was goin to sell my dogs to just anybody because i damn sure didnt. I will know every single person these dogs go to and make sure they go to a good home no young kids are getting my dogs.. and if the people that want a puppy do not meet my standards then i will simply keep my puppies it doesnt make a difference to me. I have plenty of acres out side for them a big ass dog pen. So if i need to keep them i will.. I'm not in a big rush to sell these puppies idc about the money ive always wanted to breed dogs an have loved pitbulls since i was a kid an i am going to do so..


There is so many things wrong with your ideas about breeding and this post that it's not even worth my response. You have shown that you are going to do whatever you want regardless of all the good advice you have been given. Some people are just a lost cause and have to learn the hard way before they get it or if they ever do in fact get it. I learned along time ago that some people just make up their minds and think they know it all and have all the answer's and just refuse to listen to people who know more than they do. I refuse to waist my time on someone who doesn't care. Good Luck to you and those pups.


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

The puppies are SO cute! I wish I could have 12 lil pups running around my house  Not saying what you did was the "right" thing to do but if you really want to be a breeder these people can really help you along the way and give you really good advice. Best of luck finding homes for all of them!!


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

yea thats what im trying to say but they want to criticize me.. wow a real friendly forum to me i didnt do anything to them.. but whatever yah she had 12 pups her first litter thats a lot i talk to the people that have her grandma an grandpa an her grandma always had 12 pups so that could be the reason why she had so many.


----------



## Drakzen (Aug 2, 2010)

*Hmm*

People on this fourm are really harsh on byb and with good reason...it is simply not the most responsible thing to do, however in your defense its yoir dog and you can do as you please i think instead of bash her we should have offered help the pups or here cant change that...but we can help her make them into fine dogs with great homes...this is a perfict example that forum bashing doesnt work and it will only hurt the dogs in the long run. As a responsible breeder of chow chows for 10 years i will say this everyone begins somewhere and while she went about it the wrong way she must learn and grow...dont fight byb instead turn them into responsible breeders


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Drakzen said:


> People on this fourm are really harsh on byb and with good reason...it is simply not the most responsible thing to do, however in your defense its yoir dog and you can do as you please i think instead of bash her we should have offered help the pups or here cant change that...but we can help her make them into fine dogs with great homes...this is a perfict example that forum bashing doesnt work and it will only hurt the dogs in the long run. As a responsible breeder of chow chows for 10 years i will say this everyone begins somewhere and while she went about it the wrong way she must learn and grow...dont fight byb instead turn them into responsible breeders


You're correct, it's her dog and she can do anything she wants with it as long as it is legal, but just because she can doesn't doesn't mean she should. I understand the desire to breed dogs, but you have to ask yourself why? Each time a dog is bred it should be for a purpose most importantly improving the line you're working with. What has her bitch done? I know it hasn't even finished developing at it second heat! What titles are on it? How well genetically and trait wise does the sire match up with her young bitch? I'll bet anything she has no clue! All she did was take a very large young bitch and tie it to I bet a very large blue male. Whatever happen to people starting out with a mentor that has had a successful kennel? She has no clue what she's doing. First and foremost, why did she breed her bitch so early? I'd put money that I know why she bred that bitch. MONEY! BYB still think a blue dog is worth big money because it's blue. She was given reasons why she should not breed her bitch, but what did she do she bred it anyway and posted photos on here to show everyone what she's done. Just my two cents.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just want to add to this. Many years ago, I bred my old bitch to some dog because I likedthe dog and I wanted a pup. I was young, naive, and inexperienced. All I knew is that I wanted a boy just like the male I mated with. She was in her third heat and I had nothing. No evaluation, health test, no pedigree. Just a street dog. Biggest mistake ever. Two pups died inside her, caused complications, lost another pup. 4 survived and I have no idea where they are now. I ended up with just under 2 grand in vet bills because she needed an emergency cesarian. All in all, I learned an important lesson. Leave thebreeding to the breeders who improve lines. If you want to do it( which clearly you do) I suggest doing an all out extensive research to figure out if you can do it. And remember , those who breed for money, ruin breeds. I myself would like to breed, but I don't have the time do so since it takes alot of work and dedicAtion.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> I just want to add to this. Many years ago, I bred my old bitch to some dog because I likedthe dog and I wanted a pup. I was young, naive, and inexperienced. All I knew is that I wanted a boy just like the male I mated with. She was in her third heat and I had nothing. No evaluation, health test, no pedigree. Just a street dog. Biggest mistake ever. Two pups died inside her, caused complications, lost another pup. 4 survived and I have no idea where they are now. I ended up with just under 2 grand in vet bills because she needed an emergency cesarian. All in all, I learned an important lesson. Leave thebreeding to the breeders who improve lines. If you want to do it( which clearly you do) I suggest doing an all out extensive research to figure out if you can do it. And remember , those who breed for money, ruin breeds. I myself would like to breed, but I don't have the time do so since it takes alot of work and dedicAtion.


Good Post and I am glad you learned from your mistake! Nothing wrong with wanting to get into breeding if you first have an understanding that breeding is not about making money you barely break even to cover the cost of the breeding let alone profit anything breeding is done for betterment of the breed to produce QUALITY specimens/animals NOT QUANTITY and to strengthen bloodlines and traits within them. Anyone who want's to breed should find a well respected Mentor that's been breeding for years and years and then go from there. There is much more to breeding then just letting 2 dogs tie and have cute little pups!!! If people are being mean it's because you refuse to listen to people who know way more about this than you do.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Good Post and I am glad you learned from your mistake! Nothing wrong with wanting to get into breeding if you first have an understanding that breeding is not about making money you barely break even to cover the cost of the breeding let alone profit anything breeding is done for betterment of the breed to produce QUALITY specimens/animals NOT QUANTITY and to strengthen bloodlines and traits within them. Anyone who want's to breed should find a well respected Mentor that's been breeding for years and years and then go from there. There is much more to breeding then just letting 2 dogs tie and have cute little pups!!! If people are being mean it's because you refuse to listen to people who know way more about this than you do.


I have a great male but I won't stud him unless it's to a breeder. I get ppl all the time ask me to but I refuse and i was also offered a pedigreed female that someone wanted to start a small kennel but I was all set. This breed is a great breed but in the hands of an irresponsible person, can be potentially dangerous.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

At first I was mad at many on the forum for jumping down Adison's throat in the first 2 pages, we should be educating on why ppl should not breed unless they know what they are doing not bashing them for being BYB's. Then I see she bred her anyway and then came back to brag about it I guess.

What should have been said in the first place is that dog she bred has HORRIBLE conformation and you did the bully breed a HUGE disservice by breeding her. Her chest is horrible and she will have structure problems as she ages and most likely so will her offspring. Never mind about papers or pedigrees the fact you bred a deformed dog is really sad. Basically I have less sympathy after seeing the fact the dog was bred. You can get upset by the comments but did you really think this forum would welcome the breeding of deformed dogs with open arms? This is why so many asked you to do research before breeding and you ignored everyone and did what you wanted. Hopefully you will learn from your mistake now and if not then I do not think this forum has anything to offer if you are not willing to change your ways and not be a BYB.

No matter what you do with your litter your right it is your dog and you can do what you want with her but it does not mean you did your dog right by breeding her. Personally I think it is horrible to breed a dog with those faults, all dogs have faults but to breed a deformed dog who has a u chest and her front is so spread out is truly sad!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that saddest part of all this is that the dog is only 1.5 yr os age at the most. That is like a 12yr old girl having a baby. It is just wrong. I hope that you find good homes and I hope that you think twice about breeding again.


----------



## Drakzen (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with everyone below my post and some above she should not have breed this dog, because as performance stated she obviously has structural faults that will be passed on to the pups. A bad decision but the pups are here and as long as she doesnt plan on breeding them( which i have a feeling she will) everything should be okay.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I understand that, but many pitbulls are homeless now and You don't know if each puppy will stay in a forever home or with people who can handle a pitbull. People wanting her for her size isn't a reason enough. Think hard about that one. I would love my pit ashes to have puppies but i couldn't be sure that all her puppies would be raised and loved like my dogs.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree breeding her isn't a good idea go to shelters and see how many pitbulls are homeless..YOu can't be sure that each pup will end up in a forever home.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

ok not to mention the mother looks very thin... :/


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nice dog but she needs to go on a diet!


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

here the dad of the pups


























hes a beast too regard less to what everybody says im taking pride in my puppies an think they all look good to me..sooo say the negative comments please thx!


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

hers some pics when they were a few days old ill get some better pics for yall to see. they are doing good she eats a a ton of puppy chow lol them puppies love to eat.. but she is being really good with the pups their eyes are open not an they are starting to get more active now..


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

you bred a dog that never got health tested or had anything that had proven it was worth whelping a litter? wow...... well I guess whatever floats your boat.... good luck with them.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Why do you keep posting updates and pics, after it's perfectly clear that no one here appreciates the fact that you bred 2 dogs that have horrible comformation? BYB's kill the breed, and you say "i always wanted to breed" well then do it right. Research there peds, match dogs for a REASON not because of their size. GAH I hate BYB's and that's what you are...doesn't matter if you give them all away, you just brought 12 puppies into the world that aren't true ambassadors of what a proper APBT should be. Awful.


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

wow yall are crazy.. i kno ima byb or what ever yall wanna call it but regardless i still have a pitbull an i still would like to post pics an do what i want i mean it is a forum right? Damn now all the sudden my dog has poor qualities or w.e but before i bred her i had posted pics nobody said nothing about her looking awful or nothin..so w.e this is ridculous. I wonder how pitbulls came about umm probably from a byb a long time ago.. you act like some bybs ALL have no good dogs or something damn. i dont care what any of yall say an im kind of tired of arguin over the fact that i bred MY dog. Get over it.
Who the says i wont keep all of these dogs i have plenty of space if i wanted to.


----------



## PP Kano (Oct 14, 2010)

ashes said:


> ok not to mention the mother looks very thin... :/


I was thinking that too. I hope she really doesn't look as bad as that picture suggests. It almost doesn't even look like the same dog.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Adison said:


> hers some pics when they were a few days old ill get some better pics for yall to see. they are doing good she eats a a ton of puppy chow lol them puppies love to eat.. but she is being really good with the pups their eyes are open not an they are starting to get more active now..


Your photo looks like a cat's litter box. Nothing but a bunch of crap to pick up!. BYB! Please close this thread!


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

lol yall are pathetic seriously a litter box i dont care what you say my dogs look good to me an thats all that matters k thx


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

Now is the time to start learning how to raise those pups properly so they are socialized before they go out to any homes.

I volunteer at my local county shelter, and every time I walk through the stray hold wards I see at least 5 pregnant or nursing pit bull bitches. I see loads of pit puppies of all colors, most of which are doomed to die of parvo or other diseases. I LOVE wrinkly little pit bull puppies. I would love to raise and train a litter of pups, and I definitely understand your desire to have one. But if you were really in it for the dogs, you would have fostered a litter of pups and found homes for homeless dogs. You could have saved a litter rather than creating one.

Will you require spay/neuter contracts for your pups? You can rectify your mistake by making sure that none of the pups reproduce.

Here's the standard for pit bulls: American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT

Here is a training database I use, you will give your pups a leg up if you start their training early: ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Well they look taken care of and thats all you can ask for  once again I think they look adorable but I'm a HUGE sucker for puppies if I had the room I would take them all  I hope you find good loving homes for them and I wish you the best of luck in the next couple of weeks  and dont want to sound too mean but I hope you will reconsider maybe breeding your dog next time as cute as they are there are so many poor pits that need saving  Good luck


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think the OP is even trying to learn from their mistakes. All your arguments are falling on deaf ears. Some people won't learn and you just have to ignore them and teach the people who are willing to learn.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

no excuse for my actions, apologies.


to the point, i feel as though you made a bad descision for yourself and the breed.

again apologies for the slanderous attack.


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

^^^ Wow this gives really good rep for this form..... good going


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I hope you plan on at least getting the pups theirs shots. While you're there,might wanna get the little mama fixed too.
Puppies having puppies,so sad. This dog didn't even get a chance to enjoy her puppy hood to it's full extent~

I have people asking me almost every other day,if I want to breed my dog with theirs. It's always the same,because my dog is the same color as theirs etc....
I don;t care how poor I am,I would never breed my dog. This is why he is fixed. I will always adopt~


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Please read the section "Feeding the Nursing or Pregnant Bitch." Those pups are draining her and she needs additional calories right now for sustenance.

Responsible Breeding - A Lifetime of Nutrition


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> dude your bish looks like someone hit her in the chest with a wrecking ball. all your crew get around and throw some shrimps on the bar-b and get out the steel reserve and watch a female proably scared by the big male and then a few of you hold her while the dud humps away untill he collapses from being out of shape and deformed himself. then wa la....12 more retarted quazimotos come in the world to new owners who are going to breed their retarted dogs to other dogs that have a different form of pigeon toed jungle funk foot and bang we have another bunch of F-ed up "i bred my, ya it kinda looks to be a pitbull but i swear it has hippo blood lines with retarted elephant mix." to some round the corner thug that needs a new toy to throw away in a few months and then end up in a shelter that has a clock on a "free up a spot asap"
> 
> ya you did great. you have alot of acres. you go girl, breed it just to "my friends just want a puppy cause she is big"
> 
> ...


hey you are a "BISH" my dogs are healthy i feed her 4 to 5 times a day puppy chow and cottage cheese she is putting weight on. Um she just had pups sept 26. retard ofcourse she is gonna look under weight, best believe my dogs are healthy an um not out of shape. So you can go on with all that thx dont be mad because u have some ugly mutt and my dog looks good look at the first pics i have shes healthy she juss had puppies dummy so she aint gonna look the same. An ima dude not a girl lets juss get that understood. Ur juss a dumb ignorant retard who has no clue who i am.. and you dont know me so you can stfu wit your wreckless stupid comments


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

an yes im getting all the puppies shots an everything i am takin pride at what i do an i dont car what everyone else says im takin care of my dog an always reading up stuff on keeping the mother an puppies healthy


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I will ask again WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE!?! You do not want to learn, it ridiculous this whole thread is stupid! I seriously wish a mod could ban you for doing such disservice to the breed and not even caring. YOU ARE A HORRIBLE PERSON!!! You where given the proper information before you bred your bitch but you still went ahead with it. You and people like you are the reason are breed is in danger and there are more and more unstable pit mutts attacking people making the news, and the sad thing is you don't care or are too stupid to absorb the facts that have been presented to you. YOU DISCUST ME PLAN AND SIMPLE! If you stay please spay your bitch and do research before even considering breeding again.

But alas you probably won't and you female will be bred again within a year because you just don't care!
You are the reason me and others are needed in rescue because people like you just won't get a clue and *someone has to cleanup your mess*!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Adison said:


> hey you are a "BISH" my dogs are healthy i feed her 4 to 5 times a day puppy chow and cottage cheese she is putting weight on. Um she just had pups sept 26. retard ofcourse she is gonna look under weight, best believe my dogs are healthy an um not out of shape. So you can go on with all that thx dont be mad because u have some ugly mutt and my dog looks good look at the first pics i have shes healthy she juss had puppies dummy so she aint gonna look the same. An ima dude not a girl lets juss get that understood. Ur juss a dumb ignorant retard who has no clue who i am.. and you dont know me so you can stfu wit your wreckless stupid comments


Your dog doesn't look good. It has major faults. Her chest is awful, her feet don't look that great, and I'm sure others could pick it more. You bred a working breed dog, for looks. If you can't see the problem with that, then you are the ignorant one. Responsible breeders breed with a purpose. To strengthen traits or produce working animals. You're gunna keep doing what you want to, because it's "YOUR" dog. But god help that bitch...because you bred her before she was even fully mature, and god only knows how many more times you're gunna hook that thing up with a male to line your pockets. BYB.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. this has gone on long enough. To the OP... If you read the top of the page, on the far left hand side, it says: "PROMOTING RESPONSIBILITY, INCREASING AWARENESS, DOING WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE" In other words, we're here to educate people like you who are less educated on the topic at hand, American Pit Bull Terriers and other bully breeds. We're here to reduce the amount of countless puppies produced each and every day that will only end up in shelters or worse b/c they didn't pan out or meet the "owner's" expectations, and we're continuously fighting day in and day out to keep the breed we love so much from being banned and euthanized as so many cities/counties are trying to do! You claim to love the breed, and your dog, yet you refuse to listen to what advice you've already been given. 

Just a few months back, your initial post stated that your bitch was only 11 mos old. Here it is a few months down the line, and you've already bred her, w/out accomplishing anything other than adding to the already over-populated, poorly bred society these dogs live in. Just b/c you have the "acres" to keep your pups, and claim to be responsible enough to place them in proper, loving homes, doesn't mean that they'll stay there. That also doesn't mean that they'll come back to you if for whatever reason the home you placed them in can't keep them. Also, you're coming back in here, complaining that nobody told you before hand that your dog had faults and shouldn't be bred. When, in all actuality, they were trying to be nice, and abide by the forum rules as not to insult your dog or yourself. You were given sound advice from the start, and you refused to accept it, and now you're getting upset that those same folks are telling you what a huge mistake you made, and the problems you'll be facing now that you're ultimately responsible for an additional 12 lives, granted they all survive the first 6-8 wks of their lives. I'm not trying to be rude here, but I've been down this same path. Yes, everyone has to start somewhere, and yes, the dogmen of old days probably were what we now consider BYB or even possibly puppymillers, but if not for them, we wouldn't have the breed we all love so much today. Right now, our breed is the focal point of BSL (Breed Specific Legislation), and has been since the late 80s. As it stands, we're facing the longest, most difficult time that any breed has ever faced! We're at risk of losing our ability to own this dog legally in this country, let alone to keep it intact if we so choose, or even breed for those who do it, whether it be responsibly or as a BYB. Please, stick around, open your mind up a bit, and learn why we're all here, fighting the good fight. Join forces with us, instead of working against us, and help to better the breed, not add to the problem!! That is all I have to say on this matter, and I'm closing this thread!! 

Thank you to everyone who tried to help educate Adison, and thank you to most of you for keeping this discussion tactful, and as educational as possible. It is greatly appreciated.


----------

